# REW measurements with multiple microphones



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I don't have a single reference listening position, but rather wish to average the effect that measurement location has on response by averaging over a few different locations, would it be valid to use three or four ECM8000 mics simultaneously by running them through a mixer with the main output fed into REW?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

At the very least it would be a hugely unnecessary expense buying all those mics, since REW has an averaging feature that will calculate based on multiple individual readings. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Plus, the results would not be useful. You would get phase cancellations - due to mic spacing - at higher frequencies, and the resulting data would be useless.


----------



## lacarrubba (Jul 11, 2010)

While I would not use multiple microphones through a mixer, I would ALWAYS average multiple microphone locations when calibrating a room. Be sure to normalize the curves before averaging.


----------

